# New to Forum, (possibly pregnant) stray cat issue



## Tatiana44 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, I started feeding two stray cats over the winter. One now appears pregnant and my husband wants me to trap and take the cat to animal control before the kittens are born. He says we can't be feeding all the cats and it's better for them to go to animal control now before the kitems are born. I feel really bad about this and angry that owners just abandon their pets, but I am 72 and the caregiver to my 78 year old husband who has terminal lung cancer and kidney failure, a 13 year old dog and a canary bird. What should I do with this abandoned cat?


----------



## Dude111 (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome to the site........ I do hope you enjoy it here 

I think we all love cats!!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Try contacting any rescues in your area - a good idea would be co call your vet and ask if they know of any groups who might be able to help. In many places there are rescue groups who do something called TNR, or Trap-Neuter-Return. So, they would take the cats you've got now, have them spayed/neutered and vaccinated, then bring them back. They may even provide food on an ongoing basis!

Hopefully there is a group willing to help close to you, but the vet may be able to help in any case. Good luck!


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Get Help - Alley Cat Allies

Try Alley Cat Allies 

They may be able to help you find help in your area.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would encourage you to call your local No Kill shelter or google TNR and the name of your city to find a local TNR group to help you trap this momma cat. Explain to the TNR group your situation and ask for their assistance in trapping the cats. 

A lot of TNR groups will take the mom if she is tame / socialized and take her into foster care to let her have her babies and get them adopted out. 

Every group is different on their policies. But if you get a TNR group from a no kill shelter, most likely they will do this for you depending on their resources.

If you call animal control they will come get the cat but they will kill her and the babies. A sad reality.


----------

